# new razor



## escorial (Jun 21, 2015)

*new razor..(language)*




ditching my cutthroat and going for a new saftey razor regime...one can but try


----------



## dither (Jun 21, 2015)

Good luck.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 21, 2015)

The term 'safety razor' just sounds wrong, you know?


----------



## musichal (Jun 21, 2015)

Careful with that axe, Eugene.


----------



## escorial (Jun 21, 2015)

the safest razors are the disposable Gumby..they glide over your face..quick and fast but there so expensive but brilliant when your off on your travels..compact and not much kit needed to take along..the old safety razor when compared to the cutthroat razor is so much safer....the older one gets the tougher the bristles get so i tend to get a sauna every day and get a shave just after when the skin and bristles are softer..makes for a smooth shave all round....they don't look safe though at first glance..ha


----------



## escorial (Jun 21, 2015)

musichal said:


> Careful with that axe, Eugene.




what shaving routine do you have M..?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 21, 2015)

No Pink Floyd references, Hal [-X

And the safest way to shave is easy... Grow a beard :santa:


----------



## musichal (Jun 21, 2015)

electric... boring, but effective


----------



## escorial (Jun 21, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> No Pink Floyd references, Hal [-X
> 
> And the safest way to shave is easy... Grow a beard :santa:



beards are all the rage these days..never had one but i think they add years on you and at my age a few years on is not what i want..i look in the mirror and still see a lad in his 20's....but in photographs i have no delusions..ha


----------



## escorial (Jun 21, 2015)

musichal said:


> electric... boring, but effective



i have had one in the past and did think of getting one recently..never quite got that close shave experience though..was thinking of getting a electric toothbrush though..!


----------



## musichal (Jun 21, 2015)

I hit the rough spots with a disposable now and then.  Toothbrush, eh?  Guess I should start doing that, too.  My usual routine involves a garden hose in the back yard, as far as ablutions go.  Very bracing in winter,  so it doesn't take too long.  That and a used wire brush will get you clean enough for funerals, though don't try it with a new one 'cause they're tough to break in.


----------



## escorial (Jun 21, 2015)

you wash and stuff in the back yard....M......i have to ask man..why..?


----------



## dither (Jun 21, 2015)

musichal said:


> electric... boring, but effective



I never got a smooth shave with those things.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2015)

Always scour the cast iron outside myself, scotchbrite, brillo, wirebrush, depending on stuck-on ness of the mess. Don't want the splashings ev'where, do we?


----------



## escorial (Jun 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Always scour the cast iron outside myself, scotchbrite, brillo, wirebrush, depending on stuck-on ness of the mess. Don't want the splashings ev'where, do we?



kev i'm not cleaning the cooker..honky tonk


----------



## escorial (Jun 21, 2015)

ahh..now i get it..ha..you mean the blades in a electric razor...


----------



## qwertyman (Jun 22, 2015)

Occam had the answer. Bic's disposables have been around longer than you'd think.


----------



## escorial (Jun 22, 2015)

qwertyman said:


> Occam had the answer. Bic's disposables have been around longer than you'd think.




Bic's are like dragging a rake across your kipper..ha


----------



## escorial (Jul 5, 2015)

my safety razor is such a close shave....i've noticed a few nicks i made when using the cutthroat razor and do you know what i think they might be scars now....


----------



## dither (Jul 5, 2015)

escorial said:


> my safety razor is such a close shave....i've noticed a few nicks i made when using the cutthroat razor and do you know what i think they might be scars now....



Life eh?


----------



## escorial (Jul 5, 2015)

dither said:


> Life eh?



dithering and that saying above are for me your signature in all things man


----------



## escorial (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## stevesh (Jul 5, 2015)

Just switched from disposables to a 'safety' razor myself: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003YJ70NY/?tag=writingforu06-20

Closer shave than the disposable, but I think it might be mostly because it's a lot harder to clean the whiskers and stuff out of the disposable.

I tried an electric, but could never put up with the lousy shave and skin irritation long enough to break my face in (they said 30 days). I came to realize that electric shavers were meant for guys who want to shave between getting home from work and heading off to the opera without having to take their shirts off. Definitely not me.


----------



## dither (Jul 5, 2015)

escorial said:


> View attachment 8879




That's where i'm at Escorial and it's a bitch.


----------



## escorial (Jul 5, 2015)

stevesh said:


> Just switched from disposables to a 'safety' razor myself: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003YJ70NY/?tag=writingforu06-20
> 
> Closer shave than the disposable, but I think it might be mostly because it's a lot harder to clean the whiskers and stuff out of the disposable.
> 
> I tried an electric, but could never put up with the lousy shave and skin irritation long enough to break my face in (they said 30 days). I came to realize that electric shavers were meant for guys who want to shave between getting home from work and heading off to the opera without having to take their shirts off. Definitely not me.



electric shavers don't seem to be up to the job for a close shave...especially the older you get as your hairs gets tougher..the really expensive disposables are very good but the cost....safety feather man them blades have a reputation for being sharp for beginners...but the saftey razor works great...cheers duse


----------



## escorial (Jul 5, 2015)

dither said:


> That's where i'm at Escorial and it's a bitch.



man you blow my mind dude


----------



## dither (Jul 5, 2015)

Funny you should say that, i haven't changed the blade in mine for ages.
But then i don't need a perfect finish.
It just looks okay.


----------



## escorial (Jul 5, 2015)

no BBS...then dither


----------



## dither (Jul 5, 2015)

What?


----------



## escorial (Jul 5, 2015)

it's used to describe a close shave..baby bottom smooth...don't you talk to your barber man....


----------



## dither (Jul 5, 2015)

Barber?
ME?

I go to a barber once a year and get my hair reduced to stubble.

That's all.


----------



## escorial (Jul 6, 2015)

can't think of what i do once a year..sex maybe..i can't remeber..no can't think of one thing i do once a year....


----------



## dither (Jul 6, 2015)

Sex? Man that's a faint memory.


----------



## escorial (Jul 6, 2015)

try plenty of fish dating site...man i had so many dates it was scary...so many people trying to find instant love..a few cranks too....but sex is never far off and saying no can send a female into some odd assumptions about your sexuality....give it a go dude...


----------



## dither (Jul 6, 2015)

Escorial,
that's all behind me now. Can't say that i'm sorry.


----------



## escorial (Jul 10, 2015)

dither said:


> Escorial,
> that's all behind me now. Can't say that i'm sorry.




better to have loved and lost than never loved at all.......shaky I think....it kind of rings true for me...


----------



## dither (Jul 10, 2015)

Love! It's nothin but a pain in the backside.


----------



## escorial (Jul 10, 2015)

love makes dreams come true
love can crush dreams to........


----------



## dither (Jul 10, 2015)

Maybe.


----------



## dither (Jul 10, 2015)

escorial said:


> better to have loved and lost than never loved at all.......shaky I think....it kind of rings true for me...



Maybe.


----------



## escorial (Jul 10, 2015)

once upon a lifetime dither lived to die...


----------



## dither (Jul 10, 2015)

escorial said:


> once upon a lifetime dither lived to die...



Escorial,
i almost wish that i could change how i am but i don't know how.


----------



## escorial (Jul 11, 2015)

dither said:


> Escorial,
> i almost wish that i could change how i am but i don't know how.



we have alot in common


----------

